# Girl potty shots..



## mizzyb

Hi all. Ive tried searching for a thread on gender potty shots but cant find one? so thought id start one for girls since Im having a girl! whopeeeee!! and just for anyone not certain on their potty shot can refer to what we post to help maybe? Here is my girl. One of the best moments of my life was this moment seeing this and hearing the words your having a girl! ahhh!!
 



Attached Files:







vlcsnap-2013-06-25-18h49m41s82.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 121


----------



## Emma93

Congrats!! I'm having a girly too =)

Here's mine



Baby's legs are crossed, but you get the idea :haha:​


----------



## mizzyb

yey for little girlies! :D


----------



## undomestic

Aww.. I didn't get a shot like that -- And the sonogram tech moved the screen so I couldn't even see when she was checking the gender.. But got a call from my midwife today telling me that I'm having a baby girl!! :) So, I'm over the moon!


----------



## mizzyb

YEY!!! x


----------



## Foxy37

Also having a girl yipeee am so excited xxxx


----------



## lexey_7

Here's my girly potty shot from 16weeks. 

Had a few scans since and the lady promised she's still a girl so fingers crossed she doesn't pop out with a winky! 

Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 60 KB
Views: 89


----------



## mizzyb

thats a girl clear as day!


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

I don't have any actually good quality potty shots - but this was our 12wk u/s at a private place and they were able to tell it was a girl mostly by the nub shot - so figured I'd add that - plus the bottom shot is the potty shot but it's really hard to see! It was confirmed 2 weeks later that it's a girl - then again at the 18 week scan :) 

Yay for team :pink:
 



Attached Files:







girl.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 57


----------



## LoveSanrio

Wow lots of girls! I'm having a girl too!


----------



## sobroody

Mines a bit weird imo but the tech said definately a girl!! 20 week scan in 3 weeks so hopefully will be confirmed! X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Scarlett P

mizzyb said:


> Hi all. Ive tried searching for a thread on gender potty shots but cant find one? so thought id start one for girls since Im having a girl! whopeeeee!! and just for anyone not certain on their potty shot can refer to what we post to help maybe? Here is my girl. One of the best moments of my life was this moment seeing this and hearing the words your having a girl! ahhh!!

Oh YAY congrats to you, how exciting!! See you went to Babyvision, they're lovely there aren't they? I've got my 20 wk scan a week on Saturday and I.CANT.WAIT!!!!!! Think it will be our last scan as we're team :yellow: having said that I'll still be analysing scan photos for clues! Congrats again, so pleased for you :flower:xx


----------



## mizzyb

Scarlett P said:


> mizzyb said:
> 
> 
> Hi all. Ive tried searching for a thread on gender potty shots but cant find one? so thought id start one for girls since Im having a girl! whopeeeee!! and just for anyone not certain on their potty shot can refer to what we post to help maybe? Here is my girl. One of the best moments of my life was this moment seeing this and hearing the words your having a girl! ahhh!!
> 
> Oh YAY congrats to you, how exciting!! See you went to Babyvision, they're lovely there aren't they? I've got my 20 wk scan a week on Saturday and I.CANT.WAIT!!!!!! Think it will be our last scan as we're team :yellow: having said that I'll still be analysing scan photos for clues! Congrats again, so pleased for you :flower:xxClick to expand...

Ah hello scarlett! yes its so so sooo wonderful there! I was n hysterical floods of tears of joy and the lady was just so lovely! magical experience il never forget. Thankyou and you are so very patient waiting and not finding out! I couldnt do it! tee he! xx


----------



## Scarlett P

Awww so pleased it went well :) have you got a name already for her, or still a working title and a short list?

We're having fun guessing at the moment and I guess for me it was such a long time coming that I really, honestly don't care what sex the baby is as long as s/he is healthy. The thought of the infamous lines "it's a..." are keeping me strong and I hope will help through the last bit of labour!! 

When's your 20 wk scan? x


----------



## mizzyb

Scarlett P said:


> Awww so pleased it went well :) have you got a name already for her, or still a working title and a short list?
> 
> We're having fun guessing at the moment and I guess for me it was such a long time coming that I really, honestly don't care what sex the baby is as long as s/he is healthy. The thought of the infamous lines "it's a..." are keeping me strong and I hope will help through the last bit of labour!!
> 
> When's your 20 wk scan? x

Fab! I think I wanted to know as I didnt find out with my son and just wanted to know this time it was an itch I had to scratch as it were! :) my 20 wk scan is actually on sat so another scan already!! Even though im only 19+1 wks.

Ok were pretty certain she will be called Willow, maybe use the lo sound at the end to give her nickname lola or something? now middle name we love certainly might not be everyones cuppa tea but I adore birds and I love the name/word raven so she may be Willow Raven or Willow Rose or Willow grace! what name ideas do you have? Its a relief its a girl as we could not come up with a boys name for anything!! xx


----------



## Scarlett P

Yeah I'm sure if it wasn't first time round then we probably wouldn't be team yellow! Awww I think Willow is lovely and I do love Willow Raven, but Rose or Grace are just as gorgeous :) :) Know what you mean about girls names, we already had one but took a while for a boy name. 

Diddy I think will either be Orla Dannielle May or Luca John Dudley.... Dannielle is my middle name, John is OH and my Grandad names, May is mine and OH Nan's and Dudley is OH Grandad! :) :)

Lucky you with another scan this Sat already am very jealous! This next week for me is going to go slowly I'm sure!! x


----------



## mizzyb

gorgeous names and such meaning behind them I love them :) xxx


----------



## Bonnie11

The threads for these are in the Gender Prediction forum. We aren't supposed to put gender guess threads in the trimester forums  :flower:


----------



## lxb

Wohoo team PINK! :dance:

Here's my LO's potty shot (upper right~)
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v470/xb211/null_zps4706f3e9.jpg


----------



## sobroody

Bonnie11 said:


> The threads for these are in the Gender Prediction forum. We aren't supposed to put gender guess threads in the trimester forums  :flower:

Oops ididnt even know that forum existed!


----------



## WhitheartsQ

This is such a great idea! Thanks ladies! Now they just need to have a boys thread, so I can compare when I get my next scan Friday!!


----------



## mizzyb

Bonnie11 said:


> The threads for these are in the Gender Prediction forum. We aren't supposed to put gender guess threads in the trimester forums  :flower:

Oohhhhh Darn! I had no idea there was a gender prediction forum! I totally missed seeing that then!


----------



## mizzyb

sobroody said:


> Bonnie11 said:
> 
> 
> The threads for these are in the Gender Prediction forum. We aren't supposed to put gender guess threads in the trimester forums  :flower:
> 
> Oops ididnt even know that forum existed!Click to expand...

Nor me!! x


----------



## Jenine

Here's my little girl! xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 30


----------



## mizzyb

OOh this thread has been moved to the gender prediction forum it does appear! ALthough its not a prediction its a factual showing of gender!


----------



## 123Deirdre

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/gender-prediction/1906379-looking-girl-16-3-scan.html

Do you girls think this is looking girly?


----------



## Scarlett P

mizzyb said:


> OOh this thread has been moved to the gender prediction forum it does appear! ALthough its not a prediction its a factual showing of gender!

I think it's a new forum tbf, either that or I'm also as unobservant as you because I hadn't seen it either!! x


----------



## mizzyb

123Deirdre said:


> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/gender-prediction/1906379-looking-girl-16-3-scan.html
> 
> Do you girls think this is looking girly?

Most definately a girl! x


----------



## sobroody

Thought i'd add my newer potty shot from my 20 week scan, too.Relieved to see shes still a girl and healthy! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Mumma2011

I've had a gender scan with 98% girl being said
Then I had 4D scan and they were still pretty sure and they were swaying towards girl but with swollen bits so here I am with another gender scan booked for Sunday lol
What do you think ladies?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Mumma2011

And another
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Mumma2011

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## mizzyb

hmm so unsure keep changing my mind. thinking girl but then there is no 3 lines so im just not sure...


----------



## Mumma2011

Is a tricky one isn't it lol


----------

